# First Bird



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Just wanted to share my proud momma moment... Dexter caught his first bird yesterday! My husband had him on a check cord while he was stalking a robin and sure enough he got it. Although it surprised him so much he just let it go, which was relief to me. I'm sure that's the last time I'll get that lucky!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yay Dexter! Catching a robin sounds so much nicer than what we got to deal with last night. I was having some friends over when one of the cats brought a live rat into the house. He dropped the rat and got scared off by the dogs, so Scout decided to pick up the rat and I thought oh good, maybe she'll kill it. But no, she just flung it in my general direction. Good times!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Here you go Mama! Wow, einspanner. I am not sure what I would have done had that happened to me!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahaha einspanner, that's hysterical. I bet your guests are raving about your hospitality skills


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Well... Dex caught and killed not one but two (!) birds this morning at the park. At least he was content just to carry them around and not eat them. Neither my husband or I hunt... so I think he's decided he better take matters into his own paws!


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

Love this thread. It's what these dogs do. So far, my 6 month old will point, then chase, sometimes catch and eat....dragonflies! He looks like a crackhead out there chasing and snapping at 'invisible' things. ;D


----------

